# Gentoo Neuling: Probleme mit USE Flags

## -Kabel-

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich mÃ¶chte gerne eine Atheos WLan Karte zum laufen zu bringen, allerdings hab ich da probleme beim emergen von madwifi-driver.

Ich habe mir sagen lassen dass das reicht um die Karte zu benutzen. Nun kireg ich aber eine Fehlermeldung, dass es ein solches Packet nicht gibt.

Ich habe also gegooglt, und bin auf folgedes gestossen:

[code]Installing Madwifi on Gentoo

Due to new branches of madwifi, gentoo has added new use flags for the madwifi-driver. These USE= flags choose between the HEAD, BSD and WDS branches of madwifi. The madwifi-tools ebuild has been removed from portage due to each branch having different tools. The new ebuild installs the tools per USE= flags. If current snapshot is out of date, just copy the current ebuild to your portage overlay and rename it to the new snapshot. Note: The above applies only if using experimental packages found here  [code]

Source: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Gentoo

Ich komm leider damit nicht klar, wie muss ich mich da anlegen? Ich wÃ¼rde mich sehr Ã¼ber hilfe freuen. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch auf dem Holzweg, ich weiss es nicht, und ich hab schon soviele Stunden damit verbracht dieses Wlan zum laufen zu bringen.

mfg

-Kabel-

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir gibt es noch folgende Pakete:

net-wireless/madwifi-ng

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

net-wireless/madwifi-old

net-wireless/madwifi-old-tools

Viel Erfolg

----------

## -Kabel-

Ja ok, danke sehr =)

Aber die madwifi-driver brauch ich auch, oder?

Kannst du mir da auch noch ein wenig weiterhelfen bitte?

mfg

-Kabel-

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kenn mich mit den Dingern gar nicht aus, aber:

 *Quote:*   

> * net-wireless/madwifi-old
> 
>      Available versions:  ~0.0.1417.20060128
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/
> ...

 

----------

## -Kabel-

Mh wenn ich die madwifi-old emerge krieg ich eine access violation...

naja, eigentlich hab ich davor die madwifi-ng und ng-tools emerged, und ich wollte nur wissen wie ich die madwifi-driver emerge und ob ich das brauche.

mfg

Kabel

----------

## SvenFischer

```

IBMT22 sven # emerge madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1  USE="-amrr -injection -onoe" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.2  0 kB

```

```

IBMT22 sven # emerge wpa_supplicant -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="dbus madwifi qt3 readline ssl -gnutls -gsm -qt4" 0 kB

```

```

IBMT22 sven # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="svenfischer"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="hier steht das Passwort"

}

```

```

IBMT22 sven # ls /etc/init.d/net* -al

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    18 2006-12-06 18:17 /etc/init.d/net.ath0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 2007-02-14 01:15 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30522 2007-02-14 01:15 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 2007-02-14 01:15 /etc/init.d/netmount

```

```

IBMT22 sven # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules_ath0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## -Kabel-

Hallo,

ja also ich hab da noch probleme, hier sind meine ausgaben:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2.1  USE="-amrr -injection -onoe" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.2  0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: wrong args ( /etc/init.d/net.eth1 )

 [31;01m*[0m Usage: net.eth0 { start|stop|restart }

 [31;01m*[0m        net.eth0 without arguments for full help

```

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1=""

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

```

So das ist was ich habe, allerdings hab ich eine fehlermeldung wenn ich emerge wpa_supplicant -pv  ausführe:

```
*>=qt4.2.2 requires qt3support
```

was kann ich da machen? Ich blick grad gar nicht durch :S

Grossen Dank für die viele Hilfe,

mfg

-Kabel-

----------

## SvenFischer

in Deiner /etc/make.conf solltest Du qt3support als USE eintragen:

USE="qt3support"

am besten machst Du immer ersteimal bei einem emerge ein -pv, dann siehst Du die Möglichkeiten der USe-Flags. Wenn Dir etwas fehlt, dann trag es in Deine /etc/make.conf ein.

hier mal meine:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-z,now"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

FEATURES="ccache fixpackages parallel-fetch"

#FEATURES="distcc"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="savage vesa"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

USE="a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amr asf async audiofile automount bidi browserplugin bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cjk a52-aac cpudetection css dbus dga dhcp djbfft dlloader dmi double-precision -dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode -esd exif expat fam fame firefox ffmpeg fpx fftw fuse gif glitz gnokii gphoto2 gpg2-experimental gs exscalibar gimp -gnome gsl hal ldapsam ical idn imagemagick imlib java jbig -ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdepim kerberos lame latin1 lcms linguas_de live lm_sensors lzo mad madwifi md5sum mikmod mjpeg mimencode mmx mng mozilla mpeg mplayer mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mtp musicbrainz mysql netboot network no-old-linux nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia offensive ogg opengl openexr pdf pic png profile quicktime rar rdesktop reiserfs qt3 real samba sasl scanner sdl sensord slang slp sqlite sndfile speex sse skey spell svg syslog swat theora tidy tiff truetype vcd vidix vorbis win32codecs unicode usb v4l v4l2 wmf X xcomposite xine xml xv xvid x264 X509 -xmms yv12"

```

eth ist übrigens für normales LAN, Aetheros legt ein ath Eintrag an!

```

IBMT22 tmp # ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:3D:A9:60:48

          inet addr:192.168.0.20  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5431 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:6891033 (6.5 Mb)  TX bytes:319285 (311.8 Kb)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:03:47:92:45:06

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:328 (328.0 b)  TX bytes:328 (328.0 b)

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0F-3D-A9-60-48-80-AB-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:45524 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:148

          TX packets:3591 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:11795004 (11.2 Mb)  TX bytes:481457 (470.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:e08e0000-e08f0000

```

mit dem Befehl ifconfig -a kannst Du mal nachsehen, ob es schon ein ath gibt. Wenn ja, dann ist bereits der Treiber am laufen! Nur funktionieren kann er noch nicht, da noch nichts eingestellt ist.

----------

## -Kabel-

Hallo,

ja das mit dem qt3support habe ich nun hingekriegt, danke sehr.

Ich weiss dass Atheos eine ath anlegt, nur erscheint der bei mir nie :S Also bei ifcinfig -a habe ich nur ein 'lo' und ein 'eth0'

wie soll ich am besten vorgehen um die Treiber zu installieren?

(wpa_supplicant hab ich nun erfolgreich installiert.)

mfg

-Kabel-

----------

## SvenFischer

mach mal ein modprobe -l | grep ath

ich glaube ath_pci ist das richtige Modul, dann erscheint es auch bei ifconfig -a

modprobe ath_pci

----------

## -Kabel-

Hallo,

nujn ja, also ath_pci müsste das richtige Modulk sein, wie du gesagt hast, hab ich auch alles probiert, aber bei dem Befehl modprobe ath_pci erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
FATAL: Module ath_pci not found
```

Bei dem Befehl modprobe -l | grep ath erhalte ich folgenden output:

```

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/md/multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/md/dm-multipath.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/ipath_core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/ib_ipath.ko

```

soweit bin ich dank deiner Hilfe gekommen, aber ich finde es sieht nicht so gut aus, oder?

Ich muss auch noch dazu sagen dass meine Atheros Karte eine PCMCIA ist.

Wie kann ich rausfinden ob der PCMCIA Port bei mir überhaupt unterstützt wird? Also auf der Kare leuchet eine LED, also ist mal Strom da, aber heisst das gleich dass sie aktiviert ist?

lspci meldet mir folgendes:

```
2:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

Hättet ihr noch ne Idee wie ich ich fortfahren kann?

Grossen Dank für die gute Hilfe.

mfg

-Kabel-

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Als PCMCIA Karte wurde sie korrekt im System eingebunden, da Du ja die Karte mit lspci findest.

2. Das Du kein Modul findest ist wohl der Knackpunkt.

Womöglich fehlt ein Link zum aktuellen Kernel?

Gib mal die Ausgaben von:

uname -a

ls -al /usr/src

ls -al /lib/modules

----------

## -Kabel-

Hey,

also hier sind meine Augaben, ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen. Irgendwie sieht es mir nach viel durcheinander aus :S

uname -a 

```
Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Tue Aug 29 01:30:07 UTC 2006 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-30 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

ls -al /usr/src 

```
total 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Mar 19 22:11 .

drwxr-xr-x 26 root root 4096 Mar 25 19:21 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Mar 14 13:56 .keep

drwxr-xr-x  2  500  500 4096 Mar 20 08:20 acer_acpi-0.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Mar 15 12:52 linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar 22 23:13 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Mar 18 15:46 linux-2.6.21-rc3-mm2

drwxr-xr-x  4 1100 1100 4096 Feb 28 20:43 ndiswrapper-1.38

```

ls -al /lib/modules

```
total 16

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Mar 19 21:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 Mar 22 23:11 ..

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4096 Mar 26 17:52 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Mar 26 18:37 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Anfängerfehler bei Gentoo!

Nachdem ein neuer Kernel gespeichert wird durch emerge, muss der Link manuell gesetzt werden!

1. unlink /usr/src/linux

2. ln -s /usr/src/linux/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 /usr/src/linux

3. cd /usr/src/linux

4. Kernel configurieren, make, make modules, make modules_install

5. emerge madwifi-ng (immer, wenn Du eine Revision des Kernels durch emerge bekommst, dann muss das Modul auch neu installiert werden!

6. kernel in boot kopieren (evtl. vorher mounten).

7 Äktschen

----------

## -Kabel-

Ja ich bin gentoo AnfÃ¤nger das stimmt, dazu steh ich auch  :Wink: 

Also danke sehr, allerdings stosse ich beim 3. Schritt(3. cd /usr/src/linux ) auf ein Problem:

```

-bash: cd: linux: Too many levels of symbolic links

```

Da wÃ¼rde ich mich wiedermal auf Hilfe freuen, den irgendwie versteh ich nie so richtig was ich da mit dem Kernel treibe, also ich versteh es schon, aber nich wie ich mir 'verstehen' definiere  :Wink: 

mfg

-Kabel-

// Ok das Problem hab ich selbst in die hand gekriegt  :Wink:  Danke für die Hilfe, ich melde mich nochmal wen nalles geht, oder auch wenns nicht geht  :Wink: 

----------

## haegar87

Hmm, kann eigentlich nur ein defekter Link sein.

Lösch den Link einfach mal und dann wieder neu erstellen.

```

1. rm /usr/src/linux

2. ln -s /usr/src/linux/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5      /usr/src/linux 

```

Dann sollte es klappen!

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachdem ein neuer Kernel gespeichert wird durch emerge, muss der Link manuell gesetzt werden!
> 
> 

 

Das geht bei jedem Kernel-Update aber auch automatisch, wenn man das useflag "symlink" setzt.

----------

